# Lizard Desk



## AwAdOn (Aug 5, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Very old PC. Needs replacement 

This is my last project. I wanted to make custom PC desk made of wood. And there are the final photos.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2014)

That is badass! Nice work!


----------



## mordies (Aug 5, 2014)

nice job...


----------



## Kira (Aug 5, 2014)

It looks like 3D photoshop
But if it's real, nice work


----------



## boulard83 (Aug 5, 2014)

Insane ! Magnifique !

But, way too much photoshop on the pics ( but it's just me ).

really nice work man.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 5, 2014)

............wow.....


----------



## AwAdOn (Aug 6, 2014)

Kira said:


> It looks like 3D photoshop
> But if it's real, nice work



You can see full worklog here:
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=264291
You can read there, why I had to make photos that way.


----------



## w2ed (Aug 6, 2014)

This is hands-down the best desk-based system I've seen so far.  Very clean, very unique, still very versatile and easily accessible.  The only complaint is with the wiring and organization of the internal components - that bottom leg could have housed the motherboard, while saving the more-frequently-upgraded components (such as hard drives) in those drawers.  Very awesome build!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 7, 2014)

That´s a nice and original computer desk, thank you for sharing.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 10, 2014)

awesome build..... but how about  the airflow? still 10/10.  You should authorise a product line or something.


----------



## spaceprowler (Aug 14, 2014)

Very cool and beautifully done.... even if you are not running good components in it.... that can be upgraded.
Remarkable work and craftsmanship !!!! Kudos !


----------



## w2ed (Aug 16, 2014)

Did any preplanning or preparation go into the build?  How much of this was planned and laid out before you actually started constructing the desk?


----------



## AwAdOn (Aug 18, 2014)

w2ed said:


> Did any preplanning or preparation go into the build?  How much of this was planned and laid out before you actually started constructing the desk?



Mostly I have just a "vision" what I want to achieve. Some problems need to be resolved in the meantime. I never make final plans for my own creations. And in every project I want to learn some new techniques.


----------



## Enigma8750 (Aug 21, 2014)

An amazing work of Art..


----------

